#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Gassnova SF s&#248;ker seniorr&#229;dgiver prosessteknologi og seniorr&#229;dgiver CO2-lagring

## Joberate

Gassnova s&#248;ker en ny seniorr&#229;dgiver innen CO2-lagring som skal v&#230;re en sentral del av den ekspertisen selskapet representerer. Rollen som Seniorr&#229;dgiver CO2-lagring er en posisjon hvor det er viktig med tung fagkompetanse og solid, relevant erfaring.



*Arbeidsoppgaver*

- Styrke Gassnovas kompetanse innenfor CO2-agring
- Bidra i Gassnovas fullskala CCS-engasjement
- F&#248;lge opp undergrunns- og petroleumsteknologisk arbeid
- St&#248;tte industri og leverand&#248;rer som &#248;nsker &#229; utvikle teknologi/metoder for gjennomf&#248;ring av CCS
- Fagressurs som sammen med Gassnovas ledelse kan utforme strategier for gjennomf&#248;ring av CO2-lagring fra et fullskala CCS-prosjekt
- Administrere og f&#248;lge opp innkj&#248;pte tjenester for &#229; m&#248;te behov for planlegging og oppf&#248;lging av arbeid som utf&#248;res av operat&#248;r for statens regning
- Proaktivt initiere egne arbeider som er n&#248;dvendig for &#229; vurdere operat&#248;rens arbeid
- Arbeidsoppgavene vil variere over tid, men prim&#230;rt v&#230;re knyttet til CLIMIT-programmet og arbeidet med fullskala demonstrasjon

*Kvalifikasjoner*

- Master-niv&#229; innen relevante fag.
- Petroleumsteknolog med bred og mer enn 15 &#229;rs erfaring knyttet til reservoarstyring og feltplanlegging / utbygging av olje/ gassfelt.
- God geologisk forst&#229;else og erfaring med br&#248;nnoperasjoner
- Erfaring fra operat&#248;rsiden er viktig for stillingen
- Kunnskap om bruk av verkt&#248;y som Petrel, Eclipse
- Erfaring med prosjektledelse en stor fordel

- Kvinner og personer med minoritetsbakgrunn oppfordres til &#229; s&#248;ke

*Utdanningsniv&#229;*

- H&#248;yskole / Universitet, Hovedfag / Mastergrad

*Personlige egenskaper*

- Proaktiv holdning og evne til &#229; ta initiativ
- samarbeidsegenskaper
- Evnen til &#229; strukturere sin egen arbeidsdag og koordinere arbeid med eksterne akt&#248;rer
- Oppn&#229; resultater gjennom andre - v&#230;re en tilrettelegger mer enn en gjennomf&#248;rer rent teknisk
- Faglig interesse/nysgjerrighet og evne til &#229; holde seg orientert over et bredt omr&#229;de av geofag/ teknologi
- God skriftlig og muntlig fremstillingsevne
- Gode sosiale og mellommenneskelige egenskaper

*Spr&#229;k*

- Norsk
- Engelsk

*Vi tilbyr*

- Et innovativt og h&#248;yteknologisk kompetansemilj&#248;
- Muligheten til &#229; f&#229; bidra p&#229; et samfunnsmessig sv&#230;rt viktig omr&#229;de
- Kontakt ut mot store h&#248;ykompetente industri-akt&#248;rer
- Mulighet til &#229; jobbe globalt og med globalt perspektiv
- Mulighet til &#229; jobbe tett p&#229; politiske prosesser og v&#230;re med &#229; p&#229;virke beslutninger
- Gode betingelser og et godt arbeidsmilj&#248;

*Andre opplysninger*
Reisevirksomhet: Noe reisevirksomhet m&#229; p&#229;regnes

*S&#248;knad:* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Gassnova SF s&#248;ker seniorr&#229;dgiver prosessteknologi og seniorr&#229;dgiver CO2-lagring

----------

